# Inline equipment adaptation, overly complicated?



## Thutton (Feb 17, 2020)

Hey, excuse me If this is a basic or silly question but...
I have a fluval 406 so of course ribbed hoses, now I have looked at many post about converting to vynel etc. 
I’m wondering why it isn’t possible to just get the adapters from fluval, cut the filter hose and out those two on and then attach the adapters to inline diffuser (or other inline equipment for that matter) 
Can anyone discuss this with me?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

You can replace the ribbed hosing and use Eheim 16/22mm hosing and plumb in-line UV, in-line heater, or an inline CO2 atomizer into this size tubing.

JMHO!

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thutton (Feb 17, 2020)

Ya those are the hoses I’ve read about, I am wondering through....

Saying a 16/22 fits into fluval filter lock nuts at the valves, why not just use the 2 fluval adapters and connect those to a 16/22 inline device, presumably it would also fit into the devices lock nuts. 

I’m just trying to get all the information I can, I’d rather not replace my outlet assembly (vinyl will kink at the fluval outlet bracket I’ve read)


----------



## Thutton (Feb 17, 2020)

Found a pic from some amazon reviews









Isn't this easier then replacing the entire outlet setup?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I know that the Eheim tubing does fit into the lock nuts well. It is what I used to plumb my original Fluval 305 to my hard plumbed Studio 600 set-up (before replacing it with an Eheim 2075). I have a 16/22mm Qanvee CO2 atomizer attached to the output side.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

